# 2002 Sentra acceleration issue



## Sentrameng (Jan 2, 2017)

When I first bought my Sentra a month ago it had an acceleration issue where I could shift it manually through the gears, it's an automatic. After fixing a flange, taking out fuses that didn't need to be there, replacing incorrect fuses, cleaning a catalytic converter, replacing spark plugs, it started working fine. Then a couple weeks later the accelerator issue started again. Now the engine bogs down while driving and even in park. It's begun to idle roughly. It's also had an issue with starting. If I lightly press on the gas while attempting to start, it'll fire up. The check engine light has come on and gone off every couple weeks. Last time the codes were read it was 3 of the same code, p0171 engine lean.

Where do I start to diagnose it? Also the heat doesn't work steadily. While in park if I rev it to 1700+ rpm the heat will kick on but eventually go cold. Could any of the issues be linked? Any questions or comments please let me know. I use my car for work


----------

